# Day and Night in Violet



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 13, 2007)

I love that song by Hole <3... Violet
My image editor is not working so some of these will be sideways for now ^.^; I'll edit and change them out later.

This tutorial is all violet based, so it looks sexy on brown eyes especially, making them pop. Enjoy.

*DAY MAKE-UP*
_And the sky was all Violet's 
I want give the violent more violence_




Start with a clean face




Apply concealer (Aveda Inner Light Concealer in Balsa)




Apply foundation with a sponge (Clinique Cityblock in Light/Medium)




Apply Alamay Bright Eyes in Lilac Lustre from brownbone to lashline, heavier on eyelid and lighter on the browbone




Looks like ^




Looks like ^ too




Apply Clinique High Impact e/s in Sugarberry to the entire lid (used applicator for a more dense impact)




Looks like ^




Apply MAC e/s in Digit to Inner V




Looks like ^




Apply MAC e/s in Vanilla to directly under brows 




Looks like ^




Apply MAC e/s in Pink Veunus VERY lightly to the inner V, not very far in(It's a shimmery shade, I think it adds more dimension)




Looks like ^




Apply Origins e/s in In the Mist to the Crease and blend well... it's a matte color, btw




Looks like ^




Apply MAC Fluidline in Iris Eyes to the Lashline... 




Now Smudge




Apply Clinique Color Rub in Rose Lustre to cheeks, blending from the apples to the hairline




I look trippy! No real reason for this photo other than for how your eyes should look.




Curl lashes and apply Mascara (Clinique High Impact in Black)




Apply Rimmel Lipstick in Latino to lips and you're done!!

*
NIGHT TRANSITION*
_And the sky was made of amethyst
And all the stars look just like little fish_




Put some of the Alamay Lilac Lustre on your hand




Take a thin eyeliner brush and line the waterline, don't be perfect! It ain't sexy.




Looks like ^ too




Take Larenim e/s in 14 Karat Angel, using a small blush brush, apply LIGHTLY to the entire lid platform... I took a bit in the lid, tapped, and blew on the brush so I had very little




^applying




^looks like




Looks like ^ too




Take Clinique Creme Liner in Black Honey and apply to lashline




Smudge




^Looks like




Using the sponge you used to apply foundation, lightly tap under your eyes to remove whatever mess is left on your cheeks




Apply Revlon Superlustrous Lipgloss in Pefectly Plum to lips and look fierce, baby!

















----------------------------
No make-up, Day, Night


----------



## breathless (Apr 13, 2007)

very nice! thank you!!! i'll have to try this out =]


----------



## xxainixx (Apr 14, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------

